# The Pastor's Story



## hemi (Jun 6, 2006)

There was a Pastor whose wife was expecting a baby so he went to the
congregation and asked for a raise.

After much consideration and discussion, they passed a rule that
whenever the Pastor's family expanded, so would his paycheck.

After 6 children, this started to get expensive and the congregation
decided to hold another meeting to discuss the Pastor's salary.

There was much yelling and bickering about how much the clergyman's
additional children were costing the church.
Finally, the Pastor stood up and spoke to the crowd, "Children are a
gift from God," he said. Silence fell on the congregation.
In the back of the room, a little old lady stood up and in her frail
voice said, "Rain is also a gift from God, but when we get too much of
it, we wear rubbers."

And the congregation said, "Amen


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

:lfao:
:lfao:
:lfao:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

i gotta say that is pretty whitty dude.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 6, 2006)

:lfao:


----------

